
What's TJ Holowaychuck's Stack These Days? - Gys
https://auth0.com/blog/2016/06/07/whats-tjs-stack-these-days/?utm_source=reddit&utm_medium=sc&utm_campaign=tjs_stack
======
k__
Wasn't there a blog post somewhere that TJ doesn't really exist?

